# Parking Pawl on '84 K10 4x4?



## jpearson311 (Dec 29, 2009)

Has anyone ever done this? I'm shopping this truck right now and it needs a new parking pawl. It doesn't go into park and has to be stopped with blocks. Has anyone ever done this repair? Thanks!

Jesse


----------



## cowboy dan (Apr 11, 2010)

jpearson311 said:


> Has anyone ever done this? I'm shopping this truck right now and it needs a new parking pawl. It doesn't go into park and has to be stopped with blocks. Has anyone ever done this repair? Thanks!
> 
> Jesse


 if you are refering to the pin the locks the tranny while in park? bad day for you if you already bought it. if you did, then use the e-brake alot more. and there is more than likely bigger problems in the near future.... i know, i'm just full of dome and glume.


----------



## ianc435 (Jun 12, 2010)

jpearson311 said:


> Has anyone ever done this? I'm shopping this truck right now and it needs a new parking pawl. It doesn't go into park and has to be stopped with blocks. Has anyone ever done this repair? Thanks!
> 
> Jesse


Pp on ford tranmissions is easy. Pull pan on tranny after draining. Pawl will be right on shift linkage looks like a saw tooth. Breaks when people slam into park when rolling or parking overloaded on hills withoit eb,rake. These are a description of a C6 tranny. Not sure what tranny you ha e but probally conected to shift linkage.


----------

